
New advanced malware, possibly nation sponsored, is targeting US utilities - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/08/new-advanced-malware-possibly-nation-sponsored-is-targeting-us-utilities/
======
miles
"Advanced malware"? "Possibly nation sponsored"?

This is a pretty obvious phishing email ("Dear participant...") with a Word
macro which would have to be explicitly allowed in order to run even under
Word's default settings.

Like many of these announcements, it's really just an advertisement for a
vendor whose company "was able to block all phishing attempts used against the
three customers in this campaign".

~~~
AnimalMuppet
The phishing campaign may be really lame. The payload, however, was pretty
sophisticated.

------
gen3
Phishing will always be a threat. Infrastructure will always be a target. I am
surprised that we don't hear more about events like this.

------
tantalor
1\. Don't use Windows

2\. Don't use Word

~~~
0_gravitas
I know it's a meme, but linux isnt necessarily impenetrable either

------
peterwwillis
Turnabout is fair play?

